
Western Digital rolls out high-security SSD for the entertainment industry - woliveirajr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/western-digital-rolls-out-high-security-ssd-for-the-entertainment-industry/
======
kichik
Cool idea. I wonder what recovery options it offers. If the phone/computer
dies, it would be disappointing to lose access to your data completely.
Hopefully there is a paper backup code available or something like that.

